# shark fishermen



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Was out fishing (by boat) this afternoon and on the way in we did a drive by on the west jetty to see what was around. LOTS of blues and skippies around the jetty and nco beach along with a handfull of 4-5ft. sharks. Counted up to eight at one time all within75 yds. of each other along the rocks and beach (where the rocks meet the west beach to nco). Very easy casting distance for anyone looking to bow one up from the beach. High tide was 1:30pm today and this is when I saw what I did. Caught one skippie and put him ona circle hook on my 302 just for fun and pitched it on top of one shark that ate and rip the bait from my hook. Just wanted to see if they would eat and eat he did. Fun fishing on light to med. tackle for anyone interested.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hum, sounds like fun right there.


----------



## dwmeyer98 (May 16, 2009)

I tried there on Sunday and Monday. Waded out on Sunday and cast just to the edge of the western sandbar drop off. After wading back to shore I saw two 5-6 ft. bull sharks cruising right by where I had been standing. I'm glad they waited for me to move. I do not fear sharks, but I do have a very healthy respect for them. I certainly do not want to encounter them when I am shoulder deep in their territory. 

I had no action on Sunday, and on Monday I had one nice hit, but then it dropped my bonita head and did notbite again. I hope to be there for high tide sometime this weekend. Let me know if anyone is interested in meeting up.


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

Still Flippen,

I was wondering what kind of boat that is in your post signature.


----------



## dwmeyer98 (May 16, 2009)

I think that is a Cape Horn


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Im positive itsa cape horn


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

Man I really like that boat. Wonder what size it is?


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

looks like an 18' Bay


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Cape Horn 22' bay boat. great boat


----------



## dwmeyer98 (May 16, 2009)

It looks like an arrowhead. Sleek and fast looking. I'm so jealous I'd take a butt ugly boat right now.


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info Flippen, I got to get me one of those


----------

